# Old batteries



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I gave away all my dead batteries today ... free of charge.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My daughter told it to me, she says; to add to my collection of Dad jokes :wink:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I love the simple jokes


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

